# Dog-Friendly public stores and restaurants



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I keep hearing about people who have trouble taking their dogs places. I thought it might be a good idea to compile a list of dog-friendly places. So far i've noticed that _Lowes, Home Depot, Sam's Club_ are very dog friendly places. Lowes and Home Depot seem to let any friendly dog in the building regardless if its a service animal or not.

_Best Western, Holiday Inn and Red Roof Inn_ I know are dog friendly hotels. I think a few Holiday Inn's have restricted animal rules or only allow if it's am absolute emergency but I know two of the hotels here are dog friendly.

_Herby-K's _outdoor dining here in Shreveport always lets Pandora come in and will sometime even bring her a treat or two.

What places have you found to be dog friendly? Any specific places to watch out for when asking to bring the fur kid along?

I've heard Target is pretty hard on service dogs. A friend of mine had trouble going into the one here and in Texas and she was in genuine need of her service dog. She was asked to leave because the dog is a pit bull.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

When we lived in Charleston, SC there were TONS of places you could take your dog here is just a few..I really miss that area cause it was totally dog friendly! 


South Carolina Travel Guide South Carolina Dog-Friendly Events

Charleston, South Carolina Dog-Friendly City Guide 
We focus on listing places that welcome ALL well-behaved dogs, regardless of size! (see below)*** 

Indicates our Advertisers 
Accommodations 

Best Western Charleston Downtown -250 Spring Street Charleston 
Best Western Sweetgrass Inn -1540 Savannah Hwy Charleston 
Hawthorn Suites -2455 Savannah H Charleston 
Indigo Inn -Maiden Lane Charleston 
La Quinta Inn Charleston -2499 La Quinta Lane Charleston 
La Quinta Inn Charleston Riverview -11 Ashley Pointe Drive Charleston 
Motel 6 - Charleston South -2058 Savannah Highway Charleston 
Quality Suites Convention Center -5225 N Arco Lane Charleston 
Residence Inn Charleston Downtown/Riverview -90 Ripley Point Drive Charleston 
Days Inn Charleston/Goose Creek -1430 Redbank Rd Goose Creek 
Quality Inn -103 Red Bank Road Goose Creek 
Days Inn Charleston Patriots Point -261 Johnnie Dodds Blvd Mount Pleasant 
Homewood Suites by Hilton -1998 Riviera Drive Mount Pleasant 
MainStay Suites -400 McGrath Darby Blvd. Mount Pleasant 
Masters Inn -300 Wingo Way Mount Pleasant 
Red Roof Inn - Charleston - Mt Pleasant, SC -301 Johnnie Dodds Boulevard Mount Pleasant 
Residence Inn Charleston Mt. Pleasant -1116 Isle of Palms Connector Mount Pleasant 
Candlewood Suites I-26 @ Northwoods Mall -2177 Northwoods Blvd North Charleston 
Motel 6 - Charleston North -2551 Ashley Phosphate Road North Charleston 
Quality Inn -7415 Northside Drive North Charleston 
Red Roof Inn - Charleston North, SC -7480 Northwoods Boulevard North Charleston 
Residence Inn Charleston -7645 Northwoods Blvd North Charleston 
Residence Inn Charleston Airport -5035 International Blvd North Charleston 
Sheraton Hotel North Charleston Convention Center -4770 Goer Dr. North Charleston 
Comfort Inn -1005 Jockey Court Summerville 
Holiday Inn Express -120 Holiday Inn Drive, I-26 Exit 199A Summerville 

Accommodations - RV Parks and Campgrounds 

James Island County Park Campground -871 Riverland Drive Charleston 
Oak Plantation Campground -3540 Savannah H Charleston 
Lake Aire RV Park Campground -4375 H 162 Hollywood 
Charleston KOA -9494 H 78 Ladson 
Mt Pleasant/Charleston KOA -3157 H 17 Mount Pleasant 

Attractions 

Battery and White Point Gardens -East Battery Street and Murray Blvd. Charleston 
Carolina Polo and Carriage Company -181 Church St (In lobby of Doubletree Hotel) and 16 Hayne St Charleston 
Charleston Strolls -115 Meeting Street Charleston 
Magnolia Plantation and Gardens -3550 Ashley River Road Charleston 
Palmetto Carriage Works -40 N Market Street Charleston 
Taylored Tours -375 Meeting Street/H 52 Charleston 
The Original Charleston Walks and Ghost Tours -58 1/2 Broad Street Charleston 
Tour Charleston Ghost Tours -45 Broad Street Suite 200 Charleston 
Boone Hall Plantation and Gardens -1235 Long Point Road Mount Pleasant 
Cap'n Richards ACE Basin Kayak Rentals -514B Mill Street Mount Pleasant 
Fort Moultrie National Historic Site -1214 Middle Street Sullivan Island 

Beaches 

Folly Beach County Park -Ashley Avenue Folly Beach 
Isle of Palms County Park Beach -14th Avenue Isle of Palms 
Beachwalker County Park -Beachwalker Drive Kiawah 
Sullivan Island Beach -Atlantic Avenue Sullivan's Island 

Parks 

Audubon Swamp Garden -3550 Ashley River Road/H 61 Charleston 
Charles Towne Landing State Historic Site -1500 Old Town Road Charleston 
Hampton Park -corner of Rutledge and Grove Charleston 
James Island County Park -871 Riverland Drive Charleston 
Waterfront Park -corner of Vedue Range and Concord Charleston 
White Point Gardens -On Murray Street at the end of E Bay Street Charleston 
Charles Pincheny National Historic Site -1254 Long Point Road Mount Pleasant 
Palmetto Island County Park -444 Needle Rush Parkway Mount Pleasant 

Off-Leash Dog Parks 

Hampton Park Off-Leash Dog Park -corner of Rutledge and Grove Charleston 
James Island County Park Dog Park -871 Riverland Drive Charleston 
Isle of Palms Dog Park -29th Ave behind Rec Center Isle of Palms 
Palmetto Islands County Park Dog Park -444 Needlerush Parkway Mount Pleasant 
Wannamaker County Park Dog Park -8888 University Blvd North Charleston 

Stores 

Three Dog Bakery -430 King Street Charleston 
Palmentto Paws -1739 Maybank H, Suite A8/H 700 James Island 
Hairy Winston -1605 Palmetto Grande Drrive Mount Pleasant 
Palmetto Paws -976 Houston Northcutt Blvd Mount Pleasant 
PetSmart Pet Store -676 Long Point Rd Mount Pleasant 
PetSmart Pet Store -470 Azalea Square Blvd Summerville 

Outdoor Restaurants 

39 Rue de Jean -39 John Street Charleston 
Jaunita Greenburg's -439 King Street Charleston 
Port City Java -372 King St Charleston 
The Bubba Gump Shrimp Co. Restaurant & Market -99 S Market St Charleston 
Dog and Duck -624 Long Point Rd Unit A Mount Pleasant 
Red's Ice House -98 Church St Mount Pleasant 
Sticky Fingers BBQ -341 Johnnie Dodds Blvd Mount Pleasant 
Poe's Tavern -2210 Middle Street Sullivan's Island 
Dog and Duck -1580-J Old Trolley Road Summerville


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Sam's is NOT dog friendly- they sell food, it's against health code. 

Home Depot and Lowes used to be but due to people behaving badly, it's on a store by store basis- and in most stores, the dog must ride in the cart.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Dogs aren't allowed in the Home Depot(s) near me, but they are at Lowes. I've stayed at LaQuintas several times with the dogs too.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

In SC I've seen several dogs in Lowes and HOme Depot! I guess it depends on the area you are in?


----------



## jcw1503 (Nov 17, 2008)

What part of SC, I am from SC and i don't know anywhere except for pet stores themselves!!!!


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

jcw1503 said:


> What part of SC, I am from SC and i don't know anywhere except for pet stores themselves!!!!



Charleston....The list I posted shows a lot of other places that allows dogs! Charleston is very dog friendly!


----------



## jcw1503 (Nov 17, 2008)

man thats a 2 hour drive


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

jcw1503 said:


> man thats a 2 hour drive


I miss living there SOOOO bad! Ihave been heart broken ever since we moved  that place was dog heaven! they always had events just about every weekend for dog lovers! They had tons of dog parks..i know not everyone is a fan of dog parks but I never had a problem at any of these...There are tons of restaurnts that let you bring your dogs,...stores etc...it was just an all around great place for dogs! I would move back there in a heart beat just for that  its also a very beautiful city as well lol


----------



## Snoppykins (Dec 19, 2008)

I live close to Seattle, we have a grocery store called Safeway, and I asked if I was allowed to bring Sai in and the lady that was checking out our food said it was illegal for them to deny us bring in any animal. I was surprised. But for 2 months now when I have one or two things to get I bring Sai in, I put my coat under him and take him around the satore with me.

Everybody loves to see him. Well, for the first time yesterday an older lady was not thrilled and she asked me if they let me bring him in, she didnt stop to hear my answer! She was kinda short with me!

I took Sai in Target two times and was nervous about getting in trouble, so I hurried. 

I wouldnt take him in a resturant.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

Snoppykins said:


> I live close to Seattle, we have a grocery store called Safeway, and I asked if I was allowed to bring Sai in and the lady that was checking out our food said it was illegal for them to deny us bring in any animal. I was surprised. But for 2 months now when I have one or two things to get I bring Sai in, I put my coat under him and take him around the satore with me.
> 
> Everybody loves to see him. Well, for the first time yesterday an older lady was not thrilled and she asked me if they let me bring him in, she didnt stop to hear my answer! She was kinda shirt with me!
> 
> ...


LOL yea some people dont like the idea of bringing a dog shopping but I'm sure they would be the same people that would call the police if they saw the dog in the car by itself as well!

The restaurnts we went to had designated areas for dogs...it was all outdoor eating spaces and most had water bowls and treats for the dogs! some restaurnts served left over steak and chicken....the one place we used to go to called Reds Ice House is right on the water so you had a spectacular view with your pooch  They hold different events and meet ups there for dog owners about twice a month!


----------



## Smithcat (Aug 30, 2008)

Snoppykins said:


> I live close to Seattle, we have a grocery store called Safeway, and I asked if I was allowed to bring Sai in and the lady that was checking out our food said it was illegal for them to deny us bring in any animal. I was surprised. But for 2 months now when I have one or two things to get I bring Sai in, I put my coat under him and take him around the satore with me.
> 
> Everybody loves to see him. Well, for the first time yesterday an older lady was not thrilled and she asked me if they let me bring him in, she didnt stop to hear my answer! She was kinda shirt with me!
> 
> ...


The clerk is incorrect. They cannot deny access to any SERVICE animal.

Pets, by law, are not allowed in grocery stores, per health and safety codes. By bringing your pet into the grocery store, Target, or any other public venue, you are breaking the law, and you can be arrested, jailed, fined, and have your pet impounded. That is a great risk, and for the well being of your pet, I urge you to discontinue your practice of taking your pet into public venues.

Besides breaking the law and leaving yourself open to negative consequences, you are dishonoring the disabled handlers of legitimate service dogs, by making it more difficult for them to have access to public places with their highly trained, properly vaccinated and well groomed service dogs.

Please, leave your pet at home when you need to go out. Its better for your pet, safer for you, and the best for the legitimate service dogs whose handlers depend on them every day.

Thank you.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I've lived in Charleston my whole life. I knew of some of these places, but definitely not all of them.

Thanks for the very full list of places I can take my "kids".


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I would never want to make life harder for those in need of their service dogs but some places just by being honest you'd be surprised how many let animals in. That's how I found out about Lowes and Home Depot. I happened to be out getting dog food with the pup and didn't want to leave her in the car so I kindly asked if I could bring her in. They asked me if she was aggressive in any way and I said no and they said it was fine that I bring her inside as long as she was leashed.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Snoppykins said:


> I took Sai in Target two times and was nervous about getting in trouble, so I hurried.


You will be kicked out of Target if you bring in a non-service dog. I've kicked out at least 6 people int he last 4 months with dogs. Even little dogs in your coat we have to kick you out over.

Anyplace that sells food = no animals (except service dogs) allowed.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm sorry. I don't understand the interest in taking dogs into some of these places. 

I've taken dogs on vacations and I design my own activities around what they like to do - like going to the beach. Coincidentally, I like doing most of the same things.

I would never take Esther in Lowe's. It wouldn't be fun for her and I guarantee it wouldn't be fun for me. I don't even take her into pet stores. She may meet a dog, or a human, she doesn't care for.

She's happy to see me when I come home, 'cause I'm almost always carrying a new 35# bag of dog food.

My wife took our big black lab for a long walk to a supermarket. She didn't want to tie him outsides (which I understand) so she took him in. Diane and Cubby were examining some produce when the manager ran up to her in a tizzy. "Ma'am, you CAN'T have a dog in here!"

He was right, of course, and I asked her not to do it again. Over the years, the two of them were kicked out of more public places than I can count. A 115# dog, however well-behaved, has limited shopping options available to him.


----------



## Snoppykins (Dec 19, 2008)

I mean no disrespect to anybody here. So do not think I am trying to be rude when I say.... I will take My dog into any place that says I can no matter what others think.

I keep Sai on my coat and I am not stupid, I keep him away from the food and I do not let him walk around. I will stop taking him when he is too big to fit in the small carts they have.

The Reason I take him in is to socalize him with people!!! I need him to like people, all kinds and because he is not finished being vacanicated the vet said I have to keep him from dog parks, so I cant take him around other animals like at pet shops!

So I can at least take him around people when I am not going to be in there for more than 20 minutes!

The managers of the stores I go into know me by name because we go in many times a week. Not one time have they said anything bad. One in fact asked me his name and was happy to see him.

Another reason I take him is because he makes people happy and they cheer up when they see him in the cart. That is something I love because I like whehn he makes people smile.

If people are worried about him being dirty, like I said I have him on my coat. And babies and kids can be just as gross in the carts. Many grown ups dont even wash their hands after the bathroom and they touch the carts. So I dont want to hear it about my dog!


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Selfish thinking like this causes MORE problems for service dogs than ANYTHING else. 

If you are just carrying him around, how many people is he meeting? Especially if you're 'only there for 20 minutes'? 


Cait


----------



## Smithcat (Aug 30, 2008)

I also mean no disrespect, but respect is earned, not given, especially in regards to those who knowingly choose to break the law.

You said:"I mean no disrespect to anybody here. So do not think I am trying to be rude when I say.... I will take My dog into any place that says I can no matter what others think."

It is not a matter of what anyone else thinks---it is a matter of what the law says. It also doesnt matter if the places you go say that it is OK--they are breaking the law just as you are. There are plenty of places you can go to socialize your dog, without breaking the law or causing harm to legitimate service dog teams.

You also stated:"The Reason I take him in is to socalize him with people!!! I need him to like people, all kinds and because he is not finished being vacanicated the vet said I have to keep him from dog parks, so I cant take him around other animals like at pet shops!"

So, since he is not done being vaccinated yet, you dont want him around other dogs, but you think it is OK to have him in public around food in grocery stores? That is a bit backwards.

Almost every day, my wife is confronted and questioned about her Guide Dog in public places, mostly because someone like you took an (admittedly)unvaccinated, untrained, non-service dog into public places where the law says, for good reasons, they are not allowed. Even with the so-called "permission" of the store staff, non-service dogs are not legal. Period.

Your selfishness and ignorance is appalling. You may still redeem yourself, however, by not continuing to break the law by leaving your dog out of the public venue. Stop making the lives of disabled handlers of legitimate service dogs harder by perpetuating the fraud that you commit. Keep your dog out of the grocery store, Target, and anyplace else the law states.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Great post Smithcat!


----------



## PatriciaLynn (Oct 20, 2008)

I take Champ into Home Depot, our local hardware store, and of course, Petco and Petsmart. Lowe's does not allow non-service animals, I checked.


----------



## Snoppykins (Dec 19, 2008)

Smithcat said:


> I also mean no disrespect, but respect is earned, not given, especially in regards to those who knowingly choose to break the law.
> 
> You said:"I mean no disrespect to anybody here. So do not think I am trying to be rude when I say.... I will take My dog into any place that says I can no matter what others think."
> 
> ...


I must apoliguise! I had awhole post here and I deleted it because I went back to read what you wrote and I didnt realize what you were saying.

I get everything now and I was not trying to be rude, I really was not. I was so hung up on your telling me that I was wrong that I got upset and didnt pay attention to the part with your wife.

If taking my Sai into the stores even though they ok it, if that hurts people like your wife then I will listen and be helpful to you.

I AM SORRY!!!!! Hope you understand I can listen and be reasoned with once I get over myself!!!!!


----------



## Smithcat (Aug 30, 2008)

I replied on the other topic, but will repeat here.

You are Honorable, and have shown Respect and Courage.

You have our thanks. And our respect.


----------



## KcCrystal (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't think it's a good idea to take NON-Service animals into non-pet stores. I work in a library and we have 3 people come in with thier service dogs. Well a lady saw them and then brought her Chihuahua in off leash.. We asked her to leave. She threw a massive fit because they have dogs!! And one was a Pit Bull, that pissed her off also :S


----------



## Snoppykins (Dec 19, 2008)

Smithcat said:


> I replied on the other topic, but will repeat here.
> 
> You are Honorable, and have shown Respect and Courage.
> 
> You have our thanks. And our respect.


I replied there but wanted to say thank you again  

I will pay better attention!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

There are alot of times I wish our communities were more pet friendly, like back in the day...unfortunately, so many people with unruly, or known 'mean' dogs, ruined it by taking such dogs into places that once allowed them. All it takes is one nip, knock down, or bite to ruin it for alot of folks who DO have well behaved dogs. 

I know that up till about a year and a half ago, L & M Fleet supply used to let dogs into their stores, but after a dog attacked a kid, they don't. It's irresponsible owners who ruin it for others...and it makes me sad, because when I go to a fleet supply store, I miss taking my pooches in... 

And around here, I don't know of many other pet friendly places, other than some hotels, and actual pet stores. While I don't want to take my dog shopping with me everywhere I go, it would be fun to take him to places other than PetsMart and PetCo!!!Lol!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Where I live, both Home Depot and Lowes allows dogs. In fact, don't think I've ever walked inside Home Depot without seeing two or three dogs at least


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Home Depot allows dogs here. We only brought Holly once.. She was in my bag the whole time on leash and we were in and out in 15 minutes. I was going to stand outside with her , but it started raining. We know people who bring their two Std. Poodles in there though.

I did one day see a lady and her daughter (or granddaughter) in Best Buy of all places with a dog in their cart. I went up to the lady to see if my eyes were deceiving me... she told me she takes the dog everywhere because "she can". That kinda bothered me.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Be sure to check and double check! 

Sadly, our Home Depot did ban pet dogs after a while. I was really bummed, since my mannerly guy would go in, get some training done, and visit and was a perfect angel. But someone's idiot dog had to ruin it for the other mannerly dogs.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

LOL.....I have never seen a dog in lows or Homedepot around here!!

Do you have to hold them the whole time..or put them in a cart?......and if you are allowed to walk them ...what happens if they poo/pee on the floor.....

in pet smart they have the little clean stations....

Mine hardly ever go while we are in petsmart but once in a while I guess if they smell something really good..i guess...and Isis will submissive pee sometimes if she is really excites......

so I guess she would probably not be a good candidate for lowes/homedepot .LOL


----------



## Sharon R. (Jul 7, 2007)

I took Boone into one of the Home Depot's once and all was fine. Another time I was told he couldn't be there, apparently they'd had trouble. We have a lot of them around here (this is big box heaven!) and I think it's a store by store basis. Really, he's too much of a distraction for me to take him every time.

Petsmart and Petco we'll do, but there are usually other dog owners that want their dog to meet every other dog, even without my permission, and that is irritating.

Unfortunately, I predict that there will be more and more Paris Hilton-wannabes that sneak their little "teacup" pooches into places in their bags. They're not dogs, they're accessories!


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

We live in Northern Wisconsin and we are very limited as to where we can bring our dogs. First of all, we have to travel a good distance to get to any city and the only place that I know of that allows dogs is the Petsmart. There is a Home Depot in the same city, but I guess I've never seen a dog nor asked if they were allowed, I always just assumed not.

Nallah does go with us pretty much everywhere, it would be nice to let her in some places. But, I can see how it would easily be ruined by those certain few individuals whom are wreckless and careless with their dogs. I know the service dogs out there work very hard to earn their certificates. Its a shame when unruly owners/dogs put limitations and rules up because of their carelessness. I guess you do have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

The Home Depots are on a store by store basis I guess...I never tried to bring mine in there, but I've noticed a no dogs sign on the door.

I do sometimes wish there were more places I could take my dogs, but on the other hand, I see how dogs in petsmart behave alot of the time, and it's obvious that many owners don't see a difference in a well behaved, under control animal and one that's barking, growling, and dragging them around the store.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

MonicaBH said:


> I've lived in Charleston my whole life. I knew of some of these places, but definitely not all of them.
> 
> Thanks for the very full list of places I can take my "kids".



This was the first place I have lived that was this dog friendly! its awesome! Hopefully you and the kids will enjoy it


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

pugmom said:


> what happens if they poo/pee on the floor.....


If your dog decides to poop or pee while in a non-pet store, then it shouldn't be in the store at all. I would NOT like to be in an non-pet store and have to clean up a dogs mess. 


There are a few Auto stores in the area that allow dogs. Advance Auto Parts is one of them. I found out by accident. My fiancé and I needed something and since the store is less then a block away, we walked over and I grabbed Nubs to walk him with us. 

I stayed outside while he ran in like we normally do when I have the pup and one of the employees came out and opened the door for me and said "We welcome all dogs including wonderful Pit Bulls in this store" I was shocked.

Of course Nubs was a complete idiot and barked at the folks. If I would go in now he would be better. For some reason the first time he is in a new place he is scared.

That store gets all of my business now and I tell everyone to go there.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> If your dog decides to poop or pee while in a non-pet store, then it shouldn't be in the store at all. I would NOT like to be in an non-pet store and have to clean up a dogs mess.
> 
> 
> There are a few Auto stores in the area that allow dogs. Advance Auto Parts is one of them. I found out by accident. My fiancé and I needed something and since the store is less then a block away, we walked over and I grabbed Nubs to walk him with us.
> ...


Exactly why I said Isis probably would not be a good candidate for a non-pet store visit.........she does do the submissive/excited pee....usually just when she is around another dog....and not all the time....but I wouldn't put us in that situation.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

pugmom said:


> LOL.....I have never seen a dog in lows or Homedepot around here!!
> 
> Do you have to hold them the whole time..or put them in a cart?......and if you are allowed to walk them ...what happens if they poo/pee on the floor.....
> 
> ...


Yeah, if your dog isn't 100% housebroken even in strange buildings, non-petsmart stores (and even petsmart, probably) aren't a good idea. Get that fixed and THEN you can do it.


----------



## Tessier9999 (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't think I can bring any dog to anything but a petstore. I 'd be too embarrass otherwise.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Dogstar said:


> Yeah, if your dog isn't 100% housebroken even in strange buildings, non-petsmart stores (and even petsmart, probably) aren't a good idea. Get that fixed and THEN you can do it.


We never have problems in other homes....but don't think that I could ever trust 100% that she would not do it in a place where 100's of other dogs have done there business......those places (petsmart/petco) have to smell like outhouses to a dogs nose


----------



## carol16 (Dec 6, 2008)

I would like to start by saying, ok, its clear already but I LOVE dogs and cats for that matter.
I work at a NAPA auto parts store and my boss brings his dog in everyday almost to work. 
I have tried to tell him often if she has an ear infection that she smells terrible. he waits way to long to bring her to the vet, even with me telling him every GOSH darn day that she has an ear infection. SHE STINKS, STINKS.
She smells at people and she barks for attention (once in a while) She bothers some of the customers and then again some of them just love her. 
She is a tripping hazzard for us that work there. She lays in the area of the brake rotors, some of you know what they are. They are heavy and we have to step over her or go around her in small spaces and one of these days one of us are going to fall or pull something in our backs just simply trying to get around this dog. 
I love seeing dogs, (well dogs that are friendly) 
I don't mind when folks bring there dogs in to the store. They come in, get what they came for and leave. 
But I will tell ya, people don't bring your dog to work everyday onless you work alone.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

carol16 said:


> I would like to start by saying, ok, its clear already but I LOVE dogs and cats for that matter.
> I work at a NAPA auto parts store and my boss brings his dog in everyday almost to work.
> I have tried to tell him often if she has an ear infection that she smells terrible. he waits way to long to bring her to the vet, even with me telling him every GOSH darn day that she has an ear infection. SHE STINKS, STINKS.
> She smells at people and she barks for attention (once in a while) She bothers some of the customers and then again some of them just love her.
> ...


I bring my dog to work with me; however, he is either on a lead, out in the yard (when it was warm out!) or in a large crate, so he is not underfoot. This way he does get more attention, which he needs, but he is not being a pain in the butt for everyone else. If he gets yappy (which means tired for him), I put him in his own kennel, so he can take a nap in a familiar area. He only whines when he has to go out...so he's easy to 'read', atleast!


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

In Richmond the Stony Point Fashion Park is an entire mall that is dog friendly, including most of the stores.


----------

